# It's Saturday Night. First I Drink,Then I Smoke



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I Don't Remember Seeing This Band,But I had the ticket stubs


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was here for this one also according to my ticket stubs and parking ticket.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I just saw seether and papa roach on Wednesday. Two other small bands too, kyng and island. Was okay. The lead from papa roach was around with a wireless mic. And seether had some good tunes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep It Simple Stupid Its Kings In Satan's Service.
KISS VS KISS

I was a Senior in "HIGH" School at the time


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

At the Michigan Palace


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Great Times at the Palace and not the Palace Of Auburn Hills

This band really had the blues back then.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It dont seem country or western


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw Kiss on their farewell tour. They were in makeup just like in the 70's great show and lots of fun. I think they are still touring.........Liars.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> It dont seem country or western


It aint. I just deprimed 600 22/556 cases

This is country though.




\MOM just watched it and approved of it, because she lived it.Talked the talk and walked the walk

Maybe that's where i learned it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

big wheels version of music below


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

One of my top 5 comedy movies of all time!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That ain't no Hank Williams song.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Come on!!! You can't bring up the Blues Brothers without Rawhide!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Blues Brothers - Aretha Franklin:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember seeing KISS in Omaha, ACDC in KC is the one I don't recall. I remember getting on the radio stations party bus to go down there and not much after that.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I remember seeing KISS in Omaha, ACDC in KC is the one I don't recall. I remember getting on the radio stations party bus to go down there and not much after that.


What year did all this happen?!! I understand if you want to keep that quiet.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its getting late, but ill see your james brown, and ill raise you a....

The Blues Brothers (4/9) Movie CLIP - Shake A Tail Feather (1980) HD:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> What year did all this happen?!! I understand if you want to keep that quiet.


Sometime in the early 90's, most of that decade was a blur for me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Sometime in the early 90's, most of that decade was a blur for me.


Damn!!! Sounds like I need to get you drunk so you share!! hehe


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You Young Gun You


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> Damn!!! Sounds like I need to get you drunk so you share!! hehe


Can't share what you can't recall, and most of what I recall is something you only share with a priest on your deathbed.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who's volunteering for the beer run?

Sara Evans & Will Chase - "Put My Heart Down" | Live at the Grand Ole Op...:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Some classic Canadian beer drinking music right there!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

They say memory is the first thing to go. I recollect reading a newspaper article one Sunday morning about the Stone's 50th anniversary tour show last night, playing to a sold out house as usual, and Mick was having trouble with the lyrics, kept singing "I can't get no...". I sipped my coffee and remembered, much to my chagrin, that I had tickets.


----------

